# Has anyone ever brought a dog from the UK to Spain?



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

looking a few tips if possible with regards what companies to use. got a quote from one courier company for 1,200 euro's which is a bit more than i want to pay! organising a flight has been a bit of a nightmare too, i assumed they would provide a cage but they dont, thats an extra £200 at least.

cheers.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I've done it the other way with a cat via road to Calais for which I charged €500 problem is the injections but in Spain its easy to find a vet that will post date them to cover travel time to port. A fee of €30 was charged by the ferry company for the paperwork etc and a pet aboard sticker is placed on the window screen. 
In the UK they didn't want to know when I passed through control.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

We had a cat transported via road from Essex to the Costa Blanca in 2009 and paid 300 GBP for it. A dog would of course be more. Flying might actually be the cheapest way, even including the costs for a transport box.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My advice would to be the search facility on this forum because it's been talked about LOTS!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My advice would to be the search facility on this forum because it's been talked about LOTS!


true.............. & this has all the up-to date info from DEFRA

Routes and transport companies « Defra


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've done it with my two dogs. The doggie cages were 150€ each (Mine are small dogs) but they are useful for other things anyway, and flights were 400€ each with monarch - altho you do have to use their agents (whose name escapes me) as the airlines no longer want the responsibility of animals and their welfare. You have to fly from Gatwick and they only do week days. 

So I found it relatively easy, just passports and the doggy cages were the only hassle. We looked at the road option, but the companies we spoke to took two days, charged as much as the airlines and still requested the cages

Jo xxx


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I will probably lose all street cred showing this but the cat owner made his own travel cage which worked out really well.
Travel was over 3 days and the cat behaved impeccably, well the cat was a lady.
When I pulled up at night I let her out - but only on the condition she took on the task of guarding the cases of lidl wine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NotinUse said:


> I will probably lose all street cred showing this but the cat owner made his own travel cage which worked out really well.
> Travel was over 3 days and the cat behaved impeccably, well the cat was a lady.
> When I pulled up at night I let her out - but only on the condition she took on the task of guarding the cases of lidl wine.


Very nice lol! If you're travelling with an airline, they insist on an "approved" cage, as do alot of the road transport carriers.

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I'll PM you


----------



## TiaTula (Mar 25, 2011)

bobbylennox said:


> looking a few tips if possible with regards what companies to use. got a quote from one courier company for 1,200 euro's which is a bit more than i want to pay! organising a flight has been a bit of a nightmare too, i assumed they would provide a cage but they dont, thats an extra £200 at least.
> 
> cheers.


We have used Trudy at Pet Transportation, Pet Transport, Pet Couriers, Cat and Dog, England, UK, Spain, Ireland - Easypet for the past five or so years to send dogs both ways. They are brilliant. Please tell them that


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

TiaTula said:


> We have used Trudy at Pet Transportation, Pet Transport, Pet Couriers, Cat and Dog, England, UK, Spain, Ireland - Easypet


That's the company we used as well. They were class! Constant text messages and calls from their side to keep us up to date how our cat was and how the journey was going.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

We brought our dog to the UK from the USA so she was all up to date with injections etc. We are moving to Murcia on 19th September and I really didn't want her to fly again as I was a wreck, but looking at all options, it was the quickest and cheapest for her to fly with us.
Obviously we already had the approved crate, around $140 in the US. We fly from Leeds Bradford with Jet2. Our seats, around 40 GBP each, hers, 384 GBP. Goes on the size of the crate, 36 x 25 x 27, border collie size!
Jet 2 have just started transporting pets, we could have done Newcastle, which is closer, but flight times were inconvenient. I called Jet 2 direct and arranged it myself.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

Do you know if Jet2 transport pets to any Spanish destination? We often fly from Leeds/Bradford to Mallorca and when we make the big move next year need transportation for our dog. Would be a huge problem solved if they do. Although not sure where i would buy a crate!
I checked out the Easypets website and they look superb.
M


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Millie55 said:


> Do you know if Jet2 transport pets to any Spanish destination? We often fly from Leeds/Bradford to Mallorca and when we make the big move next year need transportation for our dog. Would be a huge problem solved if they do. Although not sure where i would buy a crate!
> I checked out the Easypets website and they look superb.
> M


Not sure about that, but give them a call, I only asked for Murcia, but we are going to Alicante as the San Javier airport is too small to deal with pets. I would try the larger pet stores for a crate, or Amazon.


----------



## Anahtepa (Nov 22, 2011)

*Traveling with a dog from the Uk to Spain*



bobbylennox said:


> looking a few tips if possible with regards what companies to use. got a quote from one courier company for 1,200 euro's which is a bit more than i want to pay! organising a flight has been a bit of a nightmare too, i assumed they would provide a cage but they dont, thats an extra £200 at least.
> 
> cheers.


Hi 
I´ve just brought my dog from the UK to Spain and now really wish I hadn´t as its one nightmare after another. Firstly I don´t drive so am now stuck in Madrid, with my beautiful lurcher x gsd that I will now have to rehouse. I hitched over end of October, and had planned my route to Malaga so I would not have to go through Madrid.
Unfortunatly the driver ended up droping me in Madrid rather than going on to Alicante as his company called him back to Eire. Being stuck in Madrid with a dog if you don´t drive, is dreadful. Although dogs are aloud on public transport if they are muzzeled and on leads this is just the local public transport. If I want to go on to Granada or Malaga as planned I have to buy another dog cage, which i certainly don´t have the money for. Hitching with a dog is difficult even in the UK, but impossible in Spain especally as hitching is illegal.

Although I am registered as living in Spain on this site I was planning to live in Morocco. But am now in the situation until I can rehouse my beautiful lurcher cross, I can´t get out of Madrid !

Of course dogs in Morocco aren´t covered by the pet passport, but I wasn´t planning to return to the Uk. So yes my 3rd lift just outside Calaise was almost great, had it of gone to Alicante. It didn´t now stuck in Madrid. So I just hope if your bringing your dog from the UK you can drive.

If any expats by the way in Madrid are after a 2 1-2 year old beautiful lurcher cross, who´s been desexed and just had her yearly jabs in October and of course has a passport please let me know.


----------



## Anahtepa (Nov 22, 2011)

*cheep dog crates*



Monkey Hangers said:


> Not sure about that, but give them a call, I only asked for Murcia, but we are going to Alicante as the San Javier airport is too small to deal with pets. I would try the larger pet stores for a crate, or Amazon.



The cheepest place I found to get a dog crate in the UK was of ebay. Brand new I paid 40 pound for it the same crate was costing between 80-120 at amazon or the big pet stores


----------



## IamChyno (Nov 20, 2011)

My girl and I brought our cat from Lebanon. They just charged like 60-70 Euros on the plane and she got to keep the cat in the cage with her the whole time. The real hassle was turning our street cat to a Euro Feline and pass requirements. Luckily I had a friend vet who was a fan of my music back in Beirut and did the whole thing for me at budget price.


----------



## TiaTula (Mar 25, 2011)

*Dog transport to Málaga*

Get in touch with MRW compañía líder en transporte urgente de paquetería en envíos nacionales e internacionales, desde Andorra, España, Gibraltar, Portugal y Venezuela. They have offices all over Spain and have a pet transport division. We have sent many dogs throughout Spain with them over the years without any problems. Málaga to Barcelona was about €70 last month and that included the crate rental. Hope this helps and you can continue your travels. 






Anahtepa said:


> Hi
> I´ve just brought my dog from the UK to Spain and now really wish I hadn´t as its one nightmare after another. Firstly I don´t drive so am now stuck in Madrid, with my beautiful lurcher x gsd that I will now have to rehouse. I hitched over end of October, and had planned my route to Malaga so I would not have to go through Madrid.
> Unfortunatly the driver ended up droping me in Madrid rather than going on to Alicante as his company called him back to Eire. Being stuck in Madrid with a dog if you don´t drive, is dreadful. Although dogs are aloud on public transport if they are muzzeled and on leads this is just the local public transport. If I want to go on to Granada or Malaga as planned I have to buy another dog cage, which i certainly don´t have the money for. Hitching with a dog is difficult even in the UK, but impossible in Spain especally as hitching is illegal.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anahtepa said:


> Hi
> I´ve just brought my dog from the UK to Spain and now really wish I hadn´t as its one nightmare after another. Firstly I don´t drive so am now stuck in Madrid, with my beautiful lurcher x gsd that I will now have to rehouse. I hitched over end of October, and had planned my route to Malaga so I would not have to go through Madrid.
> Unfortunatly the driver ended up droping me in Madrid rather than going on to Alicante as his company called him back to Eire. Being stuck in Madrid with a dog if you don´t drive, is dreadful. Although dogs are aloud on public transport if they are muzzeled and on leads this is just the local public transport. If I want to go on to Granada or Malaga as planned I have to buy another dog cage, which i certainly don´t have the money for. Hitching with a dog is difficult even in the UK, but impossible in Spain especally as hitching is illegal.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your plight and even more sorry for your dog who will surely be distressed at having to be parted from you.
But I think all would have been well if you had used a more secure method of transporting yourself and your dog. Hitching is unreliable at the best of times, even more so with a dog.
As you are able to get internet access I suggest you google dog shelters in the Madrid area. I know there are several -I run a dog rescue and rehoming centre in Andalucia and we occasionally get contacted by similar organisations in Madrid. Unfortunately I didn't note their addresses.
Or you could go to the local police station and ask their advice - they might point you to a dog shelter..
Good luck..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I am sorry for your plight and even more sorry for your dog who will surely be distressed at having to be parted from you.
> But I think all would have been well if you had used a more secure method of transporting yourself and your dog. Hitching is unreliable at the best of times, even more so with a dog.
> As you are able to get internet access I suggest you google dog shelters in the Madrid area. I know there are several -I run a dog rescue and rehoming centre in Andalucia and we occasionally get contacted by similar organisations in Madrid. Unfortunately I didn't note their addresses.
> Or you could go to the local police station and ask their advice - they might point you to a dog shelter..
> Good luck..


ANAA is one of the biggest and most well known (do we say most well known??) dog shelters although it's not in the city. It's a very well run unit. However like all these places it's saturated, but they may be able to point you in the right direction. We got our lovely, sweet dog from there recently.
Contacto | Contacto | ANAA - Asociación Nacional de Amigos de los Animales
Might be better to just go to your local vet and ask them what's the best thing to do, where to go.


----------



## Anahtepa (Nov 22, 2011)

*TiaTula thank you so much*

:clap2::clap2:Thank you so much. My Spanish friend has just phoned the company you gave me the link for, and including the crate rental from Aranjuez to Malaga they are only going to charge me 82.95. I cannot thank you enough as we can both carry on are journey now


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

So nice to hear a good outcome from a difficult situation, because of this forum.
Good luck to you and your dog.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ANAA is one of the biggest and most well known (do we say most well known??) dog shelters although it's not in the city. It's a very well run unit. However like all these places it's saturated, but they may be able to point you in the right direction. We got our lovely, sweet dog from there recently.
> Contacto | Contacto | ANAA - Asociación Nacional de Amigos de los Animales
> Might be better to just go to your local vet and ask them what's the best thing to do, where to go.


How is your dog?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

bobbylennox said:


> looking a few tips if possible with regards what companies to use. got a quote from one courier company for 1,200 euro's which is a bit more than i want to pay! organising a flight has been a bit of a nightmare too, i assumed they would provide a cage but they dont, thats an extra £200 at least.
> 
> cheers.


Did you end up transporting your pup? If not PM me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> Did you end up transporting your pup? If not PM me!


why do you want him to PM you?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> why do you want him to PM you?



Because I can help!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> Because I can help!


Great...so tell us all how........as long as you're not advertising ......


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Great...so tell us all how........as long as you're not advertising ......


Are you interested in importing your dog to Spain xabiachica? If so please PM me and I will put you in contact with a DVM in Madrid that gives out free, credible information on how to do it! 

But I am definitely not going to post her email address on a public forum. Do you allow that? I don't think so!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> Are you interested in importing your dog to Spain xabiachica? If so please PM me and I will put you in contact with a DVM in Madrid that gives out free, credible information on how to do it!
> 
> But I am definitely not going to post her email address on a public forum. Do you allow that? I don't think so!


not her e-mail address, no

but if it's a reputable company who you have used personally then you can post a website link

but please refrain from asking people to PM you

the best advice is probably on the UK govt. site by Defra, in any case - completely up to date with all the UK to Spain regs & also has companies who they recommend for transport


----------



## heidi2765 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seb* said:


> That's the company we used as well. They were class! Constant text messages and calls from their side to keep us up to date how our cat was and how the journey was going.



Can anybody tell me how much you paid, because I will have to move 2 cats and a dog from Scotland to Alicante.

Thanks for the help!


----------

